# The Incredible Story Behind Why George W. Bush Carries This Police Shield From 9/11



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

On September 20, 2001, former President George W. Bush said we would carry the police shield of a man named George Howard. President Bush reminded us of that promise yesterday on his Instagram:




It reads: ""Even grief recedes with time and grace. But our resolve must not pass. Each of us will remember what happened that day, and to whom it happened. We'll remember the moment the news came - where we were and what we were doing. Some will remember an image of a fire, or a story of rescue. Some will carry memories of a face and a voice gone forever. And I will carry this: It is the police shield of a man named George Howard, who died at the World Trade Center trying to save others." - September 20, 2001

George Howard wasn't supposed to be working on September 11, 2001, but when he heard what was happening, he rushed to World Trade Center to help.

Sept. 11 was the second time that George Howard, a Port Authority police officer, was enjoying a day off when he heard that there was trouble at the World Trade Center.

*It was also the second time that he raced to work, voluntarily, into the midst of the chaos. The last time was 1993, when the trade center was bombed.*

*"He always did that," said his mother, Arlene Howard. "He heard about it and called up and said, 'I'm on my way.'"*

Read more: http://youngcons.com/the-incredible...e-shield-george-w-bush-carries/#ixzz3D9lu5Sse
Read more at http://youngcons.com/the-incredible...ld-george-w-bush-carries/#i2hevVblGp9AXkx1.99


----------

